# How to tell the sex of a fly



## Wingnut (Jun 16, 2005)

How to tell the sex of a fly

A woman walked into the kitchen to find her husband stalking around with a 
 fly swatter.
 "What are you doing?" she asked
 "Hunting flies." he responded.
 "Oh. Killing any?" she asked.
 "yep, 3 males, 2 females." he replied.
 Intrigued, she asked "How can you tell them apart?"
 He responded, "3 were on a beer can and 2 were on the phone."


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 17, 2005)

What about the one on your nose?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 17 2005, 02:01 AM
> * What about the one on your nose?  *


 Isn't that UP your nose?


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 17 2005, 07:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 17 2005, 07:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CodeSurfer_@Jun 17 2005, 02:01 AM
> * What about the one on your nose?  *


Isn't that UP your nose? [/b][/quote]
 No... you say "fly on your nose" and then punch them in the nose! It's the easiest way to punch someone and not get in trouble.  But there has to be at least one fly somewhere near.


----------

